# J.Crew overcoat quality -- worth $365?



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

I have a navy JAB cashmere-wool full length SB navy overcoat which I bought during one of their interminable 50% off sales. I am quite happy with it, except it is quite long and definitely not sleek. It is great for wear with suits. Part of me always regretted buying this in navy, I think perhaps charcoal was the correct color to buy.

I also want something for more casual wear, perhaps with jeans or without a jacket underneath. I am thinking about J.Crew's overcoats because they are knee-length and, I think, far trimmer in fit, with a more natural shoulder. The pictures on the website seem to make it look as though the coats are sized to be worn without jackets underneath.

Do any of you have experience with J.Crew overcoats? Are they worth $365, $395 with thinsulate lining?

Here is herringbone:
https://www.jcrew.com/catalog/product.jhtml?id=prod86431281&catId=cat230076

Here is solid wool-cashmere:
https://www.jcrew.com/catalog/product.jhtml?id=prod78592281&catId=cat230076

Even if you do not have experience with these coats, which color would you recommend? Black solid, charcoal solid, or herringbone (I do not want camel)?

Who else makes an inexpensive knock-around knee-length fully fashioned overcoat with a slim cut?


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Although I haven't personally seen it, I did notice that the car coat in the latest Lands End catalog looks very nice, and, especially compared to J. Crew, seems like like a steal at $160.



I've been thinking about it in charcoal, myself.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

I own several J.Crew coats and jackets. $365 is far too high a price to pay. The herringbone may be on sale for $250 come january. I'd advise against this purchase though I haven't tried this particular model on myself.

Don't get me wrong, J.Crew makes a decent jacket, but it's not worth that much.


----------



## hcivic91 (Aug 29, 2006)

Few on this board are bigger fans of LE than me. In terms of closet share, between wife and I, LE holds 30% or better: shoes, trousers, OCBDs, blazers/sportscoats, outerwear....

Now to the point. I purchased this coat last year at one of the Sears sales I've mentioned here for either $19 or $27 I cant remember exactly. Obviously, at that price it was an absolute can't miss. The best way to describe the coat is, a _workhorse_. While the coat looks sharp and is built well I can remember not being impressed by the hand of the fabric. It is thick and seemingly warm but the feel is about what you would expect for $160. To sum up, for $160 I doubt you can do much better this time of year. Surely if you wait until January you will get lucky but if you are looking to act now this is a good coat. As an aside, every time I visit the JAB clearance website it seems as though the have winter coats. I've not checked in quite some time but it might be worth a shot as well.

good luck,
J


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Nothing from J Crew is worth $365


----------



## jlmwrite (Dec 27, 2005)

J Crew's stuff is trendy (read: overpriced). I'll admit to having a few things from their, but only bought on clearance. I loved the madras tie belts they offered last spring but the prices were ridiculous. Waited for the late summer sale, and scored one for $9 -- about a 1/4 of the original price.

An indolent hour browsing in a local JC store recently while my lovely bride was next door in Ulta revealed what I'd always suspected. The fabrics are OK, the construction is ok, and the sizing is somewhat hit-and-miss (the 20-something baggy fit prevails). Good, casual, saturday afternoon clothes, but I'd never, ever pay full price for ANYTHING there.

Wait till the coat goes on sale if you're in love with the look. If it's still available in your size, then it was meant to be. And if not... No buyer's regret when you could have gotten the LE coat at half the price!


----------



## zarathustra (Aug 24, 2006)

There is a 20% off coupon for J Crew... floating out there somewhere.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Duck said:


> Nothing from J Crew is worth $365


I tend to agree. We've discussed the ROI of shopping at J. Crew before. I will buy items from them, buy only on sale. I like many of their styles, but honestly don't think the quality matches the self-important price tag.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

qwerty said:


> I also want something for more casual wear, perhaps with jeans or without a jacket underneath. I am thinking about J.Crew's overcoats because they are knee-length and, I think, far trimmer in fit, with a more natural shoulder. The pictures on the website seem to make it look as though the coats are sized to be worn without jackets underneath. [...] Who else makes an inexpensive knock-around knee-length fully fashioned overcoat with a slim cut?


Qwery, have you considered a duffel coat? A traditional Gloverall duffel would be both more casual than the topcoat styles you linked to, and far better made.

, which is lighter than the classic 80/20, but still, I'm sure, nicer than anything you'll get at Crew (and also $200 less). Or if you want something warmer, O'Connell's stocks the classic model for around $425. I have this coat and absolutely love it: perfect dressed either up or down. ; at that price, I would assume those are the 100% wool version.



Duck said:


> Nothing from J Crew is worth $365


Afraid I have to agree.

EGF


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

Hmm..good points all around. I agree that the price is too high for J.Crew.

I have considered a Gloverall duffel, but I want something a bit more stylish for this purpose. (I want a Gloverall _in addition_ to this coat). I think Gloveralls are great for homecoming games and more Trad events (Head of the Charles comes to mind), but I want something a bit sleeker and more fitted, perhaps to be worn for an NYC dinner in Soho, something that makes one look like Jude Law...I don't know if I am expressing my thoughts properly here.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

qwerty said:


> Hmm..good points all around. I agree that the price is too high for J.Crew.
> 
> I have considered a Gloverall duffel, but I want something a bit more stylish for this purpose. (I want a Gloverall _in addition_ to this coat). I think Gloveralls are great for homecoming games and more Trad events (Head of the Charles comes to mind), but I want something a bit sleeker and more fitted, perhaps to be worn for an NYC dinner in Soho, something that makes one look like Jude Law...I don't know if I am expressing my thoughts properly here.


This is completely the opposite of Trad on the surface but if you live near a Zara store they have several different options for around $150 for coats that are the same length and style as the J.Crew one. They are a bit more fitted, but most have very little padding in the shoulder. The only catch is that they seem to come with these absurd "accessories" such as a button in denim collar or something. Still I procured a charcoal wool 3/4 top coat that fits much like the J.Crew model, though it isn't a herringbone pattern.

Be warned that Zara doesn't sell anything above a size 42. I guess the Spanish think that men should be larger than Jude Law.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

qwerty said:


> I have considered a Gloverall duffel, but I want something a bit more stylish for this purpose. (I want a Gloverall _in addition_ to this coat). I think Gloveralls are great for homecoming games and more Trad events (Head of the Charles comes to mind), but I want something a bit sleeker and more fitted, perhaps to be worn for an NYC dinner in Soho, something that makes one look like Jude Law...I don't know if I am expressing my thoughts properly here.


Stylish, sleek, fitted, SoHo -- sorry, friend, can't help you there.

Perhaps the fashion forum?

EGF


----------



## david809 (Jul 1, 2003)

I saw this coat online and ran to the store to check it out. It's . . . awful. The wool is very coarse, and not in a good Harris tweed way but a bad burlap sack way. Definitely not worth the money.


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

You guys are right -- what was I thinking? SoHo? Like I said, my thoughts were a bit half baked.
Thank you for the report on the wool. I am definitely "over" the thought of buying one of these jackets.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Qwerty, do you sometimes post under the handle Longwing?


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

Nope. Do I sound like him?


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

Hate to beat a dead horse, but I also tried on that coat (after toying, too, with buying it) and aside from the substandard fabric the fit was awful. An M with a sweater was impossible and the L was still tight in all the wrong spots.


----------

